# les cloche ont déposés



## frappy66

Ho un testo in cui si parla di Pasqua e di cosa fanno i bambini francesi delle uova a Pasqua, si spiega che vengono nascoste nei giardini e a un certo punto c'è scritto: que les cloche ont déposés. Ma cosa vuol dire ho provato a cercare sul dizionario ma la traduzione è: che le campane hanno depositato. Ma non mi pare abbia senso. Mi aiutate?
Grazie


----------



## Aoyama

Je pense que c'est une erreur, ce doit être "les cloches* s*ont déposées" (posées) ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Frappy,
In Francia... ops, forse solo in Belgio, le campane, mentre volano, lanciano delicatamente le uova che vengono così a posarsi senza danni. Ci aiuta magari il fatto che sono sode .


----------



## frappy66

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Frappy,
> In Francia... ops, forse solo in Belgio, le campane, mentre volano, lanciano delicatamente le uova che vengono così a posarsi senza danni. Ci aiuta magari il fatto che sono sode .




Ma è quindi un'immagine figurata!?


----------



## matoupaschat

frappy66 said:


> Ma è quindi un'immagine figurata!?


Mi par di sì, anche da noi le campane volano meno spesso degli asini. Ma la leggenda vuole che il giorno di Pasqua le campane tornino da Roma (dove sono andate, il che spiega che non suonavano più) piene di uova e altri doni che lasciano cadere nei giardini per i bambini bravi.
Se hai sempre dubbi, dai la frase completa, vedremo poi.


----------



## Pernie

Anche in Francia le campane volano e lasciano cadere le uova nei giardini, ma credo siano più spesso di cioccolato che uova sode . Poi i bambini fanno una specie di caccia al tesoro per trovarle.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao,

Solo per dire che la tua frase non è completa e così non è corretta. Puoi darci tutta la frase per favore?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche in Belgio sono di cioccolato da un bel po'. Un dettaglio divertente: nella mia regione, quasi di confine tra zone d'influenza germanica e latina, si offre spesso un coniglietto di cioccolato... pieno di mini uova e altri cioccolatini.


----------

